# Staples for Christmas?



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I guess I should have been wearing a hard hat. Just got back from the hospital a short while ago. Only two staples in my head this time around. At least it wasn't a ladder related accident. :laughing:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'd have done that for you for free!:thumbsup:
'Course I'da used "crown staples"!:laughing::laughing:

Seriously, hope your better soon.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Ouch! Did you raise up underneath something, or was it cosmic debris?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> Ouch! Did you raise up underneath something, or was it cosmic debris?


I was working in a warehouse with wooden crates stacked up under where I had to work. I climbed up on the crates, and proceeded to walk maybe 20 feet to my work area, across the top of the crates. A steel beam intercepted my head at some point. Doesn't particularly hurt, but you know the head bleeds and bleeds. I went out to the truck and put on a winter knit hat and cleaned up my face with wet wipes so that the customer wouldn't realize that I'm an idiot. I bet they did wonder why I was wearing a knit cap. My wife made me go get patched up after supper.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> My wife made me go get patched up after supper.



I hate when they do that:furious:

Hope ya feel ok and no knowledge leaked out :thumbsup:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 22, 2007)

Sorry to hear about that MD. I pulled a good one Monday walking across a frozen patch of grass to check on a generator install from the day before. As I was walking back to my truck I fell flat on my back and slid about thirty feet on the incline right into the parking lot in front of all the guys coming into work.


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

randomkiller said:


> Sorry to hear about that MD. I pulled a good one Monday walking across a frozen patch of grass to check on a generator install from the day before. As I was walking back to my truck I fell flat on my back and slid about thirty feet on the incline right into the parking lot in front of all the guys coming into work.


Man, why ain't that one on Youtube?


----------



## buildenterprise (Dec 4, 2007)

mdshunk said:


> I guess I should have been wearing a hard hat. Just got back from the hospital a short while ago. Only two staples in my head this time around. At least it wasn't a ladder related accident. :laughing:


Mine was a ladder and stapler-related accident all rolled into one. I went to move the 8 foot stepladder and forgot to check for tools on top, specifically a slap stapler that came down and "slapped" me smack on top of my skull. Man those gashes can bleed!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

nice work MD they are very nice and shiny you should be proud of them. 
sometimes it pays to be short.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

I would think that the staples would make you head hurt from pulling the skin together. How does it feel now?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

No shaving, no Betadine. Did you go to a hospital or Office Depot?

I was working in a very confined space today and hit my head first thing, fortunately it was wood against wood (just a small dent) and I made a mark with a Sharpie. About 5:00 the customer showed up and asked about the 6 Sharpie marks. I explained and jokingly told him that I charge $2.00 extra for each one. True story.:laughing:

Get well and stay away from airports for a while.


----------



## daArch (Jun 8, 2007)

JESUS, that's nasty looking. I'm surprised you didn't get knocked out - shoulda been a boxer, you coulda been a contenda.

My question is how come they didn't shave you clean as a chemo patient ?


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Celtic said:


> I Hope ya feel ok and no knowledge leaked out :thumbsup:


Ya I hope none leaked out either:laughing: Well atleast it wasn't any worse than it was. Ya how does it feel with the staples?



Dave


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

dougchips said:


> I would think that the staples would make you head hurt from pulling the skin together. How does it feel now?


Feels fine, actually. I just can't brush my hair properly. The worst part of getting staples in your scalp is the very audible "crunch" you hear as the staples are inserted. I guess that's the ends scraping the skull? Hard to say. Other than that, I don't even realize that they're in there. It never really hurt much anyhow... just wouldn't quit bleeding. Weird. It's funny that the nurse, while giving my discharge instructions, felt compelled to let my know that the wound would scar. She offered a couple of suggestions to limit scarring. I sorta wondered why a person would care about a scar on top of their otherwise hair-covered head? I guess it's just SOP for her. I was up in an attic this afternoon, and I must admit that I really kept my eyes on the rafters. I'm a little gun-shy now. :thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> No shaving, no Betadine. Did you go to a hospital or Office Depot?


Nope. Just saline irrigation with a thing that looked like a big syringe with a dome on the end. Tetanus shot and a poke of lidocane in the wound before the staples. They did take a CAT scan of my noggin too, which was surprisingly quick (takes maybe 2 minutes). Never had one of those before. The ER was not at all busy, and I was in and out in less than one hour.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

I guess the scar will make hair folices/roots die there, so there will be no hair spots/grow possible. If look closely, people can see your head with an empty spot too. Sorry for bad news. Hope it recovers soon!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> .... I sorta wondered why a person would care about a scar on top of their otherwise hair-covered head? I guess it's just SOP for her. .... :thumbsup:


Uuuhmmmmm, it may be "hair covered" now!:laughing:
I just avoid three way mirrors, and depend on denial, 
but who cares about a few scars when I've got so many more important 
deficits to worry about.


----------

